# [HWCLOCK] hardware clock fausse de 12 jours..! [Résolu]

## nOps34

Salut,

mon horloge système est fausse de plus de 10 jours, ce qui supprime le problème du choix UTC/Localtime.

Du coup, à chaque démarrage, outre les messages d'alerte, fsck s'affole et impose une vérification manuelle des disques (..."unexpected inconsitency, run fsck manually")

D'où peut venir le problème selon vous?"

merci d'avanceLast edited by nOps34 on Sat Jan 30, 2010 7:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ghoti

Tu n'arrives pas à remettre l'horloge à jour ? (commande "date" ou mise à jour directement dans le BIOS ...)

Une pile usée ?

----------

## RaX

Salut,

A tu essayé de faire un petite

```

# hwclock --systohc

```

Voir si la date tient, sinon comme le dit ghoti c'est p-e la pile qui est down.

----------

## nOps34

```
nops@casa ~ $ sudo hwclock --systohc 

nops@casa ~ $ sudo hwclock

Sat Jan 30 19:43:58 2010  -0.109614 seconds

```

merci du coup de pouce

je vais rebooter, voir si ça tient

----------

## nOps34

super, plus d'erreur au demarrage

merci!  :Very Happy: 

----------

